# Today's best



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Legendaryyaj and I hit Moggie today. Here are today's best:

3lbs 2oz









4lbs 11oz









Fun day. It got hot around noon tho!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Way to go, those are some pigs.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Man that 3lb.2oz. looks long. Good job on the post spawners.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> Man that 3lb.2oz. looks long. Good job on the post spawners.


Big head, skinny body...


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Must have been a female that hasn't had enough time to fatten up since spawning. 

Great fish though. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Fish Tok, looks like you and the Legend had a nice day out!

You need to send condolences to SpfldBassGuy...we went out Night Fishing for the first time Sat and he hooked into a HUGE Smallie (best guess was an easy 6 but could have went more), it was larger than any of the 21 inchers I have caught at CJ....he had it in at the rocks, handed me the pole, and reached down and grabbed it by the jaw, just as he went to lift, it shook, spit the Chatterbait, performed a "Jail-Break", and was FREE! We looked at each other and almost cried! That one will haunt him for awhile!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

intimidator said:


> nice fish tok, looks like you and the legend had a nice day out!
> 
> You need to send condolences to spfldbassguy...we went out night fishing for the first time sat and he hooked into a huge smallie (best guess was an easy 6 but could have went more), it was larger than any of the 21 inchers i have caught at cj....he had it in at the rocks, handed me the pole, and reached down and grabbed it by the jaw, just as he went to lift, it shook, spit the chatterbait, performed a "jail-break", and was free! We looked at each other and almost cried! That one will haunt him for awhile!


oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

